# What is the mileage of Karizma?



## Kalyan (May 24, 2007)

Hi guyz.. anyone using Hero Honda Karizma, Please can you tell me what mileage you are getting and if there are any problems with the bike.. I know this is not a forum to ask about this but I am sure to get some good answers.. Thanks in advance


----------



## theKonqueror (May 25, 2007)

Gives 30-34 to me on speeds between 60-90 in city. Daily riding around 30 km.

Actually, if you follow the run-in period properly, it gives this much. Bad driving for first 1000 km will give u average like 25-27 or even worse.

Get it serviced properly, and u can have good average.

Btw, if u're thinking between pulsar and karizma, look no further and go for Zma. It is hell stable bike on road, nice breaking, Comfort and top-notch build quality. It covers the low milage part in terms of safe riding and grip over road.

Get a test ride of both, Zma and pulsar, and decide by urself. I'm sure Zma will win


----------



## Stick (May 26, 2007)

^^ Karizma price?
Pulsar price?


----------

